# Coastal Bermuda Hay?



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

A lot of the hay I am finding right now is called Coastal Bermuda. Is this okay/good for goats? 

There is a guy that is selling alfalfa hay, but I would like to mix some alfalfa hay with something else....or like give alfalfa just in the evening and some other kind of hay free choice the rest of the day. 

There doesn't seem to be any timothy/orchard mix hay around here at this time. Am I just too early or late for it? Or maybe it's just not in my area?


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Angela:

Here in South Texas I feed horse quality Bermuda Coastal to my goats--they love it. I feed Alfalfa in the morning and the Coastal in the evening after they are grained. The Coastal here can be fine so I like to use hay feeders to try to eliminate some of the waste.


----------



## TXSaanenLover (Apr 7, 2014)

My goats turn their noses up at Coastal. They think it's only good enough to poop, pee and sleep on


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

